# FTP und Apache



## Amok (25. Okt. 2008)

Hallo 

Habe ein Proftpd Server nach diesem Howto auf gesetzt.

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/virtuelles-hosting-mit-proftpd-und-mysql-inkl-quota-auf-debian-etch/

jetzt habe ich nur ein problem, das wenn ich das verzeichniss in meinen apache root habe , kann ich mich nicht ein loggen. das kommt weil z.B. /var/www/test dem benutzer www-data:www-data gehört ...

Meine Frage wie kann ich es einstellen, das der Ftp user trotzdem da drauf hinzugreifen kann ?! 

Kann ich den user einfach der Gruppe www-data hinzufügen ?! oder wie genau muss ich das machen ?

würde mich sehr über eine antwort freuen 

Greetz
Amok


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2008)

Du musst einfach die uid des users www-data und die gid der Gruppe ww-data für Deinen virtuellen FTP User nehmen, wenn Du den FTP User in der MySQL anlegst.


----------



## Amok (26. Okt. 2008)

Hallo habe es geändert ...

uid = 33
gid = 33

Also in mysql ftpgroup habe ich das hinzugefügt
www-data, 33, www-data

und in ftpuser habe ich jeweil uid und gid in 33 geändert.

Oct 26 13:06:13 mam-network.eu proftpd[8123] xx (xx[xx]): notice: unable to use '~/' [resolved to '/var/www/board/sig/']: Permission denied

aber der ordner gehört www-data so wie der gruppe www-data

wo ran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Amok (26. Okt. 2008)

k einloggen geht nur wenn ich jett was hoch ladenl , bekome ich 

550 Neu Textdokument.txt: Permission denied

Und egal mit welchen benutzer ich mich einlogge , bei Besitzer steht immer amok ob wohl ich z.B. mit den benutzer willy eingeloggt bin woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2008)

Poste mal den Inhalt der proftpd.conf Datei.


----------



## Amok (26. Okt. 2008)

```
#
# /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf -- This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file.
# To really apply changes reload proftpd after modifications.
# 

# Includes DSO modules
Include /etc/proftpd/modules.conf

# Set off to disable IPv6 support which is annoying on IPv4 only boxes.
UseIPv6                off

ServerName            "Debian"
ServerType            standalone
DeferWelcome            off

MultilineRFC2228        on
DefaultServer            on
ShowSymlinks            on

TimeoutNoTransfer        600
TimeoutStalled            600
TimeoutIdle            1200

DisplayLogin                    welcome.msg
DisplayChdir                   .message true
ListOptions                    "-l"

DenyFilter            \*.*/

# Use this to jail all users in their homes 
# DefaultRoot            ~

# Users require a valid shell listed in /etc/shells to login.
# Use this directive to release that constrain.
# RequireValidShell        off

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port                21

# In some cases you have to specify passive ports range to by-pass
# firewall limitations. Ephemeral ports can be used for that, but
# feel free to use a more narrow range.
# PassivePorts                  49152 65534

# If your host was NATted, this option is useful in order to
# allow passive tranfers to work. You have to use your public
# address and opening the passive ports used on your firewall as well.
# MasqueradeAddress        1.2.3.4

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
# (such as xinetd)
MaxInstances            30

# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
User                proftpd
Group                nogroup

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
# (second parm) from being group and world writable.
Umask                022  022
# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.
AllowOverwrite            on

# Uncomment this if you are using NIS or LDAP via NSS to retrieve passwords:
# PersistentPasswd        off

# This is required to use both PAM-based authentication and local passwords
# AuthOrder            *mod_auth_pam.c mod_auth_unix.c

# Be warned: use of this directive impacts CPU average load!
# Uncomment this if you like to see progress and transfer rate with ftpwho
# in downloads. That is not needed for uploads rates.
#
# UseSendFile            off

# Choose a SQL backend among MySQL or PostgreSQL.
# Both modules are loaded in default configuration, so you have to specify the backend 
# or comment out the unused module in /etc/proftpd/modules.conf.
# Use 'mysql' or 'postgres' as possible values.
#
#<IfModule mod_sql.c>
# SQLBackend            mysql
#</IfModule>

TransferLog /var/log/proftpd/xferlog
SystemLog   /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log

<IfModule mod_quotatab.c>
QuotaEngine off
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_ratio.c>
Ratios off
</IfModule>


# Delay engine reduces impact of the so-called Timing Attack described in
# http://security.lss.hr/index.php?page=details&ID=LSS-2004-10-02
# It is on by default. 
<IfModule mod_delay.c>
DelayEngine on
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_ctrls.c>
ControlsEngine        off
ControlsMaxClients    2
ControlsLog           /var/log/proftpd/controls.log
ControlsInterval      5
ControlsSocket        /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_ctrls_admin.c>
AdminControlsEngine off
</IfModule>

#
# Alternative authentication frameworks
#
#Include /etc/proftpd/ldap.conf
#Include /etc/proftpd/sql.conf

#
# This is used for FTPS connections
#
#Include /etc/proftpd/tls.conf

# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.

# <Anonymous ~ftp>
#   User                ftp
#   Group                nogroup
#   # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp"
#   UserAlias            anonymous ftp
#   # Cosmetic changes, all files belongs to ftp user
#   DirFakeUser    on ftp
#   DirFakeGroup on ftp
# 
#   RequireValidShell        off
# 
#   # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins
#   MaxClients            10
# 
#   # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed
#   # in each newly chdired directory.
#   DisplayLogin            welcome.msg
#   DisplayFirstChdir        .message
# 
#   # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot
#   <Directory *>
#     <Limit WRITE>
#       DenyAll
#     </Limit>
#   </Directory>
# 
#   # Uncomment this if you're brave.
#   # <Directory incoming>
#   #   # Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
#   #   # (second parm) from being group and world writable.
#   #   Umask                022  022
#   #            <Limit READ WRITE>
#   #            DenyAll
#   #            </Limit>
#   #            <Limit STOR>
#   #            AllowAll
#   #            </Limit>
#   # </Directory>
# 
# </Anonymous>


DefaultRoot ~

# The passwords in MySQL are encrypted using CRYPT
SQLAuthTypes            Plaintext Crypt
SQLAuthenticate         users groups

# used to connect to the database
# databasename@host database_user user_password
SQLConnectInfo  ftp@localhost 

# Here we tell ProFTPd the names of the database columns in the "usertable"
# we want it to interact with. Match the names with those in the db
SQLUserInfo     ftpuser userid passwd uid gid homedir shell

# Here we tell ProFTPd the names of the database columns in the "grouptable"
# we want it to interact with. Again the names match with those in the db
SQLGroupInfo    ftpgroup groupname gid members

# set min UID and GID - otherwise these are 999 each
SQLMinID        500

# create a user's home directory on demand if it doesn't exist
SQLHomedirOnDemand on

# Update count every time user logs in
SQLLog PASS updatecount
SQLNamedQuery updatecount UPDATE "count=count+1, accessed=now() WHERE userid='%u'" ftpuser

# Update modified everytime user uploads or deletes a file
SQLLog  STOR,DELE modified
SQLNamedQuery modified UPDATE "modified=now() WHERE userid='%u'" ftpuser

# User quotas
# ===========
QuotaEngine on
QuotaDirectoryTally on
QuotaDisplayUnits Mb
QuotaShowQuotas on

SQLNamedQuery get-quota-limit SELECT "name, quota_type, per_session, limit_type, bytes_in_avail, bytes_out_avail, bytes_xfer_avail, files_in_avail, files_out_avail, files_xfer_avail FROM ftpquotalimits WHERE name = '%{0}' AND quota_type = '%{1}'"

SQLNamedQuery get-quota-tally SELECT "name, quota_type, bytes_in_used, bytes_out_used, bytes_xfer_used, files_in_used, files_out_used, files_xfer_used FROM ftpquotatallies WHERE name = '%{0}' AND quota_type = '%{1}'"

SQLNamedQuery update-quota-tally UPDATE "bytes_in_used = bytes_in_used + %{0}, bytes_out_used = bytes_out_used + %{1}, bytes_xfer_used = bytes_xfer_used + %{2}, files_in_used = files_in_used + %{3}, files_out_used = files_out_used + %{4}, files_xfer_used = files_xfer_used + %{5} WHERE name = '%{6}' AND quota_type = '%{7}'" ftpquotatallies

SQLNamedQuery insert-quota-tally INSERT "%{0}, %{1}, %{2}, %{3}, %{4}, %{5}, %{6}, %{7}" ftpquotatallies

QuotaLimitTable sql:/get-quota-limit
QuotaTallyTable sql:/get-quota-tally/update-quota-tally/insert-quota-tally

RootLogin off
RequireValidShell off

TimeoutNoTransfer 600
TimeoutStalled 600
TimeoutIdle 1200
UseReverseDNS off
IdentLookups off
# Logging Formate
LogFormat default "%h %l %u %t "%r" %s %b"
LogFormat auth "%v [%P] %h %t "%r" %s"
LogFormat write "%h %l %u %t "%r" %s %b"
# Logging aktivieren
# alle logins
ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/ftp_auth.log AUTH auth
# file/dir Zugriff
ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/ftp_access.log WRITE,READ write
# fuer paranoide (vorsicht, erzeugt grosse Logfiles)
ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/ftp_paranoid.log ALL default
DelayEngine off
```


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2008)

Setze bitte mal:

SQLMinID        500

auf:

SQLMinID        33

und starte proftpd neu.


----------



## Amok (27. Okt. 2008)

ok danke jetzt geht alles so wie es soll


----------



## bcde_jeko1982 (23. Nov. 2019)

ALTER TABLE `ftp_user` ADD `shell` VARCHAR( 18 ) NOT NULL DEFAULT
'/sbin/nologin',
ADD `count` INT( 11 ) NOT NULL DEFAULT '0',
ADD `accessed` DATETIME NOT NULL DEFAULT '0000-00-00 00:00:00',
ADD `modified` DATETIME NOT NULL DEFAULT '0000-00-00 00:00:00';
CREATE TABLE ftp_group (
groupname varchar(16) NOT NULL default '',
gid smallint(6) NOT NULL default '5500',
members varchar(16) NOT NULL default '',
KEY groupname (groupname)
) TYPE=MyISAM COMMENT='ProFTP group table';
INSERT INTO `ftp_group` (`groupname`, `gid`, `members`) VALUES
('ftpgroup', 2001, 'ftpuser');


wie muss das genau aus sehen weil er addet das bei mir nicht in der daten bank :-(


----------

